# Berlin Brass workflow with multiple mics



## EmmCeeSq (Jun 6, 2020)

I've just got the Berlin Brass and am looking for some advice.

I'm running the library (generally) as single articulations within kontakt (with the odd capsule instance to layer things like repetitions) , and using an expression map in cubase to switch between them - all good, I know what I'm doing with this. However, what I'd also like to do is switch mics on and off (and control their levels) via midi CC. I've watched this excellent tutorial 
 

on multiple outputs, but needing to have all mic positions enabled is sub-optimal from a RAM footprint angle. With my spitfire libraries (for example) I have a 'mic mix' MIDI block at the start of my track which sets the mic positions and on/off state. 

Is it possible to achieve the same thing when using Berlin Brass? I can't see any mappable controls, and the manual doesn't mention them. The library sounds glorious, but I have to say it's not particularly well-implemented from an end-users point of view. 

Thanks so much for any info/help/advice

Mike


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## EmmCeeSq (Jun 6, 2020)

You = legend. Those are scroll bars!!! For some reason they're not showing properly on my display (they still work though if I click in the right place.)

Thank you so much! If you don't mind me asking another question - since I'm using a single track in Cubase (switching instruments/articulations via expression maps) I'm confused as to whether it's possible to send this CC data on all channels (to set the mic preferences for all instruments). Otherwise I think I may have to go back to a 'single midi track per articulation' setup, which I'd rather avoid if possible. 

Really appreciate the help, thanks again!

Mike


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 6, 2020)

EmmCeeSq said:


> You = legend. Those are scroll bars!!! For some reason they're not showing properly on my display (they still work though if I click in the right place.)
> 
> Thank you so much! If you don't mind me asking another question - since I'm using a single track in Cubase (switching instruments/articulations via expression maps) I'm confused as to whether it's possible to send this CC data on all channels (to set the mic preferences for all instruments). Otherwise I think I may have to go back to a 'single midi track per articulation' setup, which I'd rather avoid if possible.
> 
> ...


That I am actually not sure about and definitely struggled with that same issue.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Jun 6, 2020)

OK, thanks Simon, I've asked on the Cubase forums, so I'll report back if I get an answer. My initial thought for a workaround would be to set up a bunch of midi tracks that are kept in a folder, just to do mic settings. It's such a shame the Orchestral tools multi-timbral implementation is so bad (12 patches as a limit?????) - this is way more complex than it should be, and has really put me off buying any more O/T stuff.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 6, 2020)

EmmCeeSq said:


> OK, thanks Simon, I've asked on the Cubase forums, so I'll report back if I get an answer. My initial thought for a workaround would be to set up a bunch of midi tracks that are kept in a folder, just to do mic settings. It's such a shame the Orchestral tools multi-timbral implementation is so bad (12 patches as a limit?????) - this is way more complex than it should be, and has really put me off buying any more O/T stuff.


I dont think there's limitations in sine player so be patient.

I _think _midi chase is suppose to fix the issue, but my tests with it were very buggy so I gave up.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks Simon, for now I’m just using the close mics (with a bit of tail added) and they’re fine enough. As and when I get a bit more time to play with it I’ll report back!
Appreciate the help/advice, thank you!


----------

